# SeaFrance, P&O-Ferry discounts



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

As most are aware, subscribers to MotorhomeFacts get a 10% discount with SeaFrance Dover/Calais and many take advantage of it.

I now find that both P&O and SeaFrance make a payment through Quidco if you go to their websites though the Quidco portal.
P&O pay 2% (plus £1.50 for Dover/Calais)
SeaFrance pay 4% if you book on line through Quidco and this appears to be in addition to the MHF subscriber discount.

I am a member of Quidco ( http://www.quidco.com/ ) and use the site regularly. I receive about £30.00 a year from purchases of many small items online and the occasional larger one bought through Quidco which more than offsets the annual £5.00 they levy.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gillian-that's an interesting concept which of course I'd heard of but never used. I also get cashback on my Egg Credit Card so would that in effect "double up" by using Quidco?

Any downsides that you know of?

Thanks


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Hi Gillian-that's an interesting concept which of course I'd heard of but never used. I also get cashback on my Egg Credit Card so would that in effect "double up" by using Quidco?
> 
> Any downsides that you know of?
> 
> Thanks


No downsides for me but that doesn't mean someone won't come along shortly with something.
I know that there are those who wouldn't want to give bank details in order that the payments can be made directly into your account but we have not had a problem in the 3 years we've been members..
I combine it with visiting HotUKDeals ( http://www.hotukdeals.com/ ) and save money there too, although I could turn into an online shopaholick if I didn't take care.


----------



## Dan_The_Man (May 19, 2008)

autostratus said:


> I know that there are those who wouldn't want to give bank details in order that the payments can be made directly into your account but we have not had a problem in the 3 years we've been members..


Quidco also pay into a Paypal account

You can indeed double up you savings using cashback cards and Quidco


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Gillian and Dan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Quidco*

Hi

The best cash back I have received from Quidco....

1) Prudential car insurance - cost to me £212.30, then a cash back of £130.00

2) Three - mobile contract - £100 cash back

3) E sure insurance when I had the house - £35 back

4) Alliance and Leicester bank account - £50.

Well worth doing.

Russell


----------

